# Moses Natty Mod!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

What? How does one, WHY does one want to modify a Natty??! 

I now own a perfectly perfect Natty created by the Devils-Son-In-Law. Wrapped with flats it shot like it was made for me. However, I wanted a dedicated TubeShooter based on how this felt to Natural to shoot!!
So I adpated the Toddy Snare-Wrap to this fork. It came out just right of which I could not be more pleased!! I've included some photos of what I'm talking about! The first photo is the 'before' modification.
Thanks for looking! Mo

































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Snared WnT - nice.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Awesome!


Fun right?! I know I have room for a looped set as well. I just need a longer wrap and not use the protector sleeve. I don't think I really need the sleeve on this set, it was just ready to go for this example.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Tadaaaa! And it looks cool too!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool! who'da thought!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Now I have to redo one of my cattys. Devil's tube mounting is amazing I like it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

dogcatchersito said:


> Now I have to redo one of my cattys. Devil's tube mounting is amazing I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Correction I meant Toddy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome job Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> Awesome job Mo


Thanks IM! I think it is a sort of easy mod, but also easy to mess up trying to imagine straight lines on a crooked stick!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Clean work Mo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Clean work Mo!


Thanks IBJ!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Now that is neat! I like that a lot, need to try it on one of mine


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is genius!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> This is genius!


This is really a nod to the Old Miser R.I.P who explained this to me on his Mule by Toddy. I believe as MattW noted above it might be known as the Toddy Snare-Wrap and Tie. For the older digits those holes make a world of difference when adding both flats or tubes! When using flats you won't make a loop with the wrapping rubber. Just put one end through, the wrap each around the fork tip in an opposite direction and the tie it off!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

beautiful work Mo. That's a really clean and attractive set up. I did have a question though...

I've seen other frames with a similar band set, where the tubes are covered in a 'sleeve' at the end where they are wrapped. What's the benefit of the sleeve? And do you use a slightly larger sized tube to create it? Regardless, it's a really nice mod and only enhances DSIL's excellent work.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> beautiful work Mo. That's a really clean and attractive set up. I did have a question though...
> 
> I've seen other frames with a similar band set, where the tubes are covered in a 'sleeve' at the end where they are wrapped. What's the benefit of the sleeve? And do you use a slightly larger sized tube to create it? Regardless, it's a really nice mod and only enhances DSIL's excellent work.


Mikey. As I understand it the sleeve lessens the abuse of the bands that are inside the sleeve. It is a standard Mod of PFS shooters. And yes the sleeve is a little bigger. My feeling is that on a setup like this it isn't needed because of the smooth grooves.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's a link to Toddy's video...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bravo CPU!! Thanks for that. I am trying to be cool but I just scored an authentic Toddy Mule in a trade.
I need to watch the video again...did he ADD the Snare-Wrap and Tie holes as an afterthought on his own Mule?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not sure; but, it seems so. Here's a full frontal pic.

Here's the older thread about this attachment method.

I only know these things, because I don't have a life and I spend countless hours reading through all the old posts on the forums...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I'm not sure; but, it seems so. Here's a full frontal pic.
> 
> Here's the older thread about this attachment method.
> 
> I only know these things, because I don't have a life and I spend countless hours reading through all the old posts on the forums...


That actually sounds like a fine life to me!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

